# besorgt und mit einer Nachricht für den Leser eingeleitet



## geekaprendiendo

En la misma página donde se coloca el título y el subtítulo del libro aparece un mensaje que dice: besorgt und mit einer Nachricht für den Leser eingeleitet von K. Müllenhoff


Este es mi intento de traducción:

"atendido e iniciado con un mensaje (aviso, nota) al lector por K. Müllenhoff"



Sé que "besorgt" es una palabra en participio perfecto, y creo que su traducción tiene que ver con la palabra "preocuparse", "atender". ¿cuál sería su traducción? ¿qué significa exactamente en este contexto?


----------



## Sowka

Hola geekaprendiendo 

Creo que esta palabra "besorgt" es una palabra bastante antigua y significa algo como "gestionado", "editado". K. Müllenhoff, en tu ejemplo, probablemente juntó y preparó los textos que aparecen en el libro. La palabra moderna es "herausgegeben"; un ejemplo:


> Das große Zille-Buch. Herausgegeben und mit einem Vorwort versehen von Herbert Reinoß.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Se trata de la Séptima edición del libro QUICKBORN del autor Klaus Groth,  está en bajo alemán (plattdeutsch),  el libro es una colección de poemas en este dialecto del alemán.

En Google Books veo que se parece a las otras ediciones. Solo las primeras páginas son diferentes, hay varias páginas de introducción. Unas pocas páginas para una introducción de Klaus Groth, luego unas 20 páginas de "Zur Nachricht an der Leser" de Müllenhoff. A partir de aquí empiezan los poemas de Klaus Groth en bajo alemán del dialecto de Ditmarschen (lugar - ditmarscher Mundart)


En fin, con esta información. ¿cómo crees que se traduciría todo el texto, especialmente el besorgt? Quisiera saber también si "ese verbo en participio perfecto" es para el libro o si es para Müllenhoff.

P.D.: Si quieres encontrar el libro, búscalo en Google Books, con esto besorgt und mit einer Nachricht für den Leser eingeleitet von K. Müllenhoff"


Espero las respuestas de todos ,también. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hola, geekaprendiendo,

por lo que yo sepa, Sowka tiene razón. "besorgt sein" = estar preocupado, pero "etwas besorgen" = hacer un recado.

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Birke

geekaprendiendo said:


> …especialmente el besorgt? Quisiera saber también si "ese verbo en participio perfecto" (o adjetivo ¿correcto?) es para el libro o si es para Müllenhoff.




_besorgt (von K.M.) und eingeleitet von K.M._: fíjate se trata de dos participios unidos por una conjunción copulativa, luego los dos se refieren al mismo elemento: el libro, el texto (y no uno al libro y otro al autor).

Por lo demás, estoy de acuerdo con Sowka y Susanainboiquexon.


----------



## geekaprendiendo

Gracias Birke, ya me había dado cuenta de eso. Y también creo que ya di con la traducción más correcta. 

Arriba dijeron: probablemente juntó y preparó los textos que aparecen en el libro.

Luego vi que también significa "facilitar algo para alguien", "proveer algo a alguien", "conseguir algo para alguien (o para sí mismo) / acceder", "hacer accesible algo (para sí mismo o para otro)", "hacer disponible algo", "procurar".

Todo eso concuerda con el "herausgegeben" (editado, publicado por ... ) usado para los libros.
------------------------------------------------
Viendo eso, veo que la palabra "provisto" sería la mejor.

Entonces podría ser así: 

- Provisto y con un mensaje "introductorio" por K. Müllenhoff.
- Provisto e iniciado con un mensaje por K. Müllenhoff.
--------------------------------------------------
Proveer = Preparar, reunir lo necesario para un fin. (Sowka: probablemente juntó y preparó los textos que aparecen en el libro.)

¿qué opinan? ¿está bien? ¿o qué otras opciones tienen?


----------

